# New Scope



## CheapSeats (Mar 18, 2005)

I just purchased a new 338 Mag and I am looking for a new scope. I've always been told to spend as much on the scope as you do on the rifle( I didn't follow the advice the 1st time). I have a $200 Nikon on my 300WSM and it has been pretty reliable. I am wondering if I spent $400 this time will it be worth the extra investment?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Briar (Mar 19, 2005)

Go to your local sporting goods dealer and look through several models and see which one you like . Then ask here at Woodys if anyone has gotten the one that you liked and see if they have had any problems with it . I was considering a Burris until I found out there had been a few problems with them . Yes Burris has a lifetime warranty but you still have to take it off the gun and send it back for repair . So I went with the Leupold .


----------



## Ga-Spur (Mar 19, 2005)

Take a look through the Swarovski's or Kahles scopes.


----------



## CheapSeats (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks for the responses but I guess this is my real question: Is there a difference in overall quality between a $200 scope and a $400 scope and should I be looking for a  scope other than a 3x9x40 for the type of hunting I'll be doing with a 338 mag. I just want to arm myself with some info before I go to the local sporting goods store.

Thanks


----------



## GA_Longhorn (Mar 21, 2005)

Five-O said:
			
		

> Go to your local sporting goods dealer and look through several models and see which one you like . Then ask here at Woodys if anyone has gotten the one that you liked and see if they have had any problems with it . I was considering a Burris until I found out there had been a few problems with them . Yes Burris has a lifetime warranty but you still have to take it off the gun and send it back for repair . So I went with the Leupold .


Wouldn't you still have to take Leupold off and send it back for repairs?   

I had a Leupold fog-up and I sent it back. They replaced it. In my opinion, there are some really fine scopes on the market for less than $500.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Mar 21, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> I just purchased a new 338 Mag and I am looking for a new scope. I've always been told to spend as much on the scope as you do on the rifle( I didn't follow the advice the 1st time). I have a $200 Nikon on my 300WSM and it has been pretty reliable. I am wondering if I spent $400 this time will it be worth the extra investment?
> 
> Thanks for the help.



YES YES YES... Float like a butterfly, sting like a bee, your gun can't hit, what your scope can't see


----------



## QuakerBoy (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes  a 400 dollar nikon scope will be better than a 200 nikon scope.  Significantly better?  Personally I feel you will get a few extra minutes in the AM and PM but the scope youhave will likely gather enough light to shoot before and after shooting times already....

Personally if you have the scope on there and it is working well and has been reliable....I'd spend my $400 on something else.


----------



## CheapSeats (Mar 21, 2005)

*Comparison*

Product Name:  VX-III 3.5-10x50, Duplex, Matte 
Product ID: Leu55076

Manufacturer: Leupold
Price: $549.99

Product Name:  Monarch 3.5-10x50, Nikoplex, Matte 
Product ID: Nik6535

Manufacturer: Nikon
Price: $439.95 


Anyone have any experience or knowledge of these two scopes.


----------



## TreeJacker (Mar 27, 2005)

Cheapseats,

I have used both scopes extensively.  I've always been slightly biased towards Leupolds....but....the Nikon Monarch 3 x 10 x 50mm was a good deal brighter....and costs $100 less.  I've had zero problems with my VXIII's taking me to legal hours or past (if I did such a thing)...but the Nikon really won out in this category.  

I never had any quality problems with my Nikon, however I have heard many....many compliants from guys at the shooting range that have horror stories with theirs.  They all did admit that Nikon sent them new scopes.  

I've been through Leupold's manufacturing plant and can't stress enough how impressive their quality assurance measures were.  With this being said, I've also been highly impressed with the Zeiss Conquest line that some of the guys are using now.  I'm just not a big fan of their plex reticle, but I understand that you can get any of their scopes in a German #4 ( my favorite of all reticles for hunting).

Good luck.

Try a web search for D and R Sports on the web.  They are based out of PA.  Call them and check on their prices before ordering off the web.  I bought a couple of scopes from them last year and could not believe the cost savings.  You should be able to pick up the Monarch 3.5 x 10 X 50mm for well less than $400...and the lighted reticle version for under $500.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2005)

IMO the Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40mm scope is the best scope in the $400 price range.  It is considerably better than a Nikon Buckmasters and the other $200 scopes.

However - just one thing to remember a scope is not a tool to glass fields and woods with.   A good pair of binoculars and a $200 scope will have you far better prepared for hunting than an expensive scope and no binoculars (or a cheap pair).  Even hunting in thick woods, I see deer that I would have never seen without the binocs.


----------



## Buzz (Mar 27, 2005)

One more thing I wanted to say is that when you get past the Conquests, Elite 4200s, Monarchs, VX III level of scopes you really are paying a heck of a lot more money for very little improvement.   With any one of the scopes I just mentioned you will easily be able to make a shot on game within legal Georgia shooting hours.


----------



## georgiaboy (Mar 28, 2005)

CheapSeats said:
			
		

> Product Name:  VX-III 3.5-10x50, Duplex, Matte
> Product ID: Leu55076
> 
> Manufacturer: Leupold
> ...



I have a Nikon Monarch 3.5x10x50 and it is as bright or brighter than my Vari-X IIIs.  I really like the scope!


----------



## CheapSeats (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks to all that replied. Alot of good info. I'll let you know what and when I buy. Its great to hear from actual users!


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 30, 2005)

7x57 said:
			
		

> IMO the Zeiss Conquest 3x9x40mm scope is the best scope in the $400 price range.  It is considerably better than a Nikon Buckmasters and the other $200 scopes.
> 
> However - just one thing to remember a scope is not a tool to glass fields and woods with.   A good pair of binoculars and a $200 scope will have you far better prepared for hunting than an expensive scope and no binoculars (or a cheap pair).  Even hunting in thick woods, I see deer that I would have never seen without the binocs.


The only problem I have with your statement is: If you see him in your binoculars you can't shoot him and he may be gone by the time you get the gun on him.Fields are different and wide open area's but in the woods you got to be ready.


----------

